
Coherence: Reducing data breaches for modern web apps - liesware
https://coherence.liesware.com/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Nice exit link to StartPage - very cipherpunk!

~~~
liesware
Thank you, please let me ask you what do you think about the project?

